# Modena loft idea help



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm getting into breeding Modena's again but I would like your idea on what type of coop I should build to house 10-12 birds. I live in South Louisiana where it is always warm and very humid. any ideas from you would be greatly apprecaited

Thank you


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

OK Thanks, LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would build an 8x8 as plywood comes in 4 ft sections..so less cutting.. plenty of nest boxes, not too high. the roof no more than 6 ft is all that is needed.. and as big of an aviary as possible, facing south so sun can come in and they can enjoy that and take baths out there..nestfronts are a big help to keep the peace as they do not have to fight as much over boxes.. the cock can guard his entrance before the other bird even can get in.. but be sure the doors to the box are big enough for a modena which can get pretty chunky...and the opening pretty wide as if another bird did get in it could be kicked out easily rather than a big scuffle in the box which could hurt eggs and or squabs.., I would put windows in it coverd with 1/4 ich hardward cloth and a door you can close in the winter, but open for fresh air in spring and summer.. for the roof, I really like my metal roof, but we did add an opaque or almost clear fiberglass roof panel that is the same length as the metal panels.. and added one of those to allow light in the loft, but not direct sun..it was something Iam so glad I did. it is so noticable esp when it snowed here and coverd it..it was so dark in my loft.. the fiber glass panels fit along with the metal ones.. we just did a simple shed type roof at a slant high in the front a bit lower in the back so stuff would slide off.. have not had one problem with it.. as far as the breeding goes, I would only put true pairs in there or ones you have let paired up to keep fighting low.. modenas can be pretty aggresive sometimes..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

One thing is modenas today need a breeding hole about 20 inches deep 28 to 30 inches long and 20 inches high. Then You need a seperate young bird area. As modenas will scalp young birds And are very protective of the breeding holes. Then wher you live the old mosqtioes get rather bad. So think about screened windows With heavery wireed protection also. So the birds are not bothered as much And pox does happen as easy. Use box perches for your birds say 8 inches deep 16 inches tall and wide. . reduces fighhting and keeps bird feathers in good shape. Then If going towards Quality. start slow buy from just 1 to 3 sources What color are you planning to have in modenas. . Build your loft as large as you can. For future breeding and comfort. Then set your self up a table and show coop to work your birds. If you plan to train them for shows.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the info, it is very helpful


----------

